# Rabbit huntin story



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

I went out rabbit huntin a few days ago. I had a great time. I havent hunted rabbits since I moved to ND 4 years ago. When I was younger livin out east we used to hunt rabbits all the time with beagles. We always used shotguns because the cover was so thick. Well to the story. I took my bird dog out with me and a 22 mag. We walked a cooly that was about 1 1/2 miles. It seemed like every clump of cover or choke cherry shrub we came to had a rabbit in it. I ended up bagging 12 cottons and 1 jack. And I must of missed double that but thats what makes it fun. Cracked the Jack at about 70 yards running full tilt. Kind of surprised my self. I made sure to only shoot rabbits that were running. could of shot more sitten still but it didn't seem real sporting. After all I try to improve my skill at every oppurtunity. Talk about some good practice for running deer. I didnt realize the rabbit pop. was so hi in ND. I will be going back out again it was alot of fun. And it was good to get my dog in shape for spring snow. Its probably not a good thing to hunt rabbits with my bird dog but he always ran rabbits when we were upland game huntin so if you cant beat um join right.

P.S. I also forgot how good cottons taste. cooked up a few as soon as I got home. fried em up in butter with a little salt and pepper. Really Good Eatin.


----------

